
Mac users are pre-ordering $699 Eve V crowd developed computer on Indiegogo - gshssh
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/23/some-mac-users-are-pre-ordering-699-eve-v-convertible-windows-tablets-on-indiegogo/
======
Singeralion
I ve sold mine. Couldn't bare port dropping madness!

